# Silva Reqest



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

The Request:A cool A.Silva banner

Pics:Any the designer can find

Title: Anderson Silva


Sub-Text: WarHERO

Colors: Black & Red


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO

Other Notes: I would like only about 1 or 2 pictures of him in the sig since I don't want my text overlapping the picture. Thanks in advance to everyone. All attempts will be greened. :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll work on it for ya.









/


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


> I'll work on it for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is good i like how the WarHero is on the side its different. The only thing is i think maybe one of the Silva pictures should stand out more instead of being totally red.. But thats just my opinion WAR might like it the way it is.. Great work tho man..


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats pretty awesome. That's almost too much red for me though. Is there anyway you could make the same sig with a diff color scheme? Sig is good though!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I like the red, but a little more white would have done the job very well. Perhaps make the octagon b/w with high contrast.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Comp! 1k points throwing at ya


----------

